# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  Push Register

## hamed256

كسي از عزيزان بتونه در مورد push regirster‏ اطلاعاتي از event‏ ها interface‏ ها و تنظيمات ‏midlet‏ و ‏port number smr‏ بده. واقعا بهم لطف مي كنه!

----------

